# Salire solo per manutenzione



## fiorilù

Buongiorno,

devo tradurre su una targhetta da fissare su macchinario la
frase seguente:

"Salire solo per manutenzione, max 3 persone"

Il mio tentativo:

"Accès autorisé exclusivement pour maintenance, max 3  personnes"
oppure il piu drastico

"Monter exclusivement pour maintenance, max..."

Grazie per il Vs aiuto
Fiorilù


----------



## zone noire

Voici ma proposition : _"accès réservé (exclusivement) au personnel autorisé, trois personnes maximum"._

Ou bien : _"accès réservé (exclusivement) au personnel de maintenance, trois personnes maximum"._

Tes propositions aussi me semblent correctes_._


----------



## fiorilù

zone noire said:


> Voici ma proposition : _"accès réservé (exclusivement) au personnel autorisé, trois personnes maximum"._
> 
> Ou bien : _"accès réservé (exclusivement) au personnel de maintenance, trois personnes maximum"._
> 
> Tes propositions aussi me semblent correctes_._



Merci pour ta réponse.
Peux je raccourcir : "Accès réservé exclusivement pour maintenance,
trois personnes maximum"?

Merci pour ton aide
Fiorilù


----------



## zone noire

fiorilù said:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Peux je raccourcir : "Accès réservé exclusivement pour maintenance,
> trois personnes maximum"?
> 
> Merci pour ton aide
> Fiorilù


 
Oui, absolument


----------



## itka

> Voici ma proposition : _"accès réservé _(exclusivement)_ au personnel autorisé, trois personnes maximum"._
> Ou bien : _"accès réservé _(exclusivement)_ au personnel de maintenance, trois personnes maximum"._





> Peux je Puis-je raccourcir : "Accès réservé exclusivement pour maintenance, trois personnes maximum" ?


Non lo direi. 
"Exclusivement" è pleonastico qui', perché "accès réservé" significa esattamente la stessa cosa.
Non userei neppure "pour". Non si dice in francese _"réservé pour"_ bensi' _"réservé à"_.


----------

